# N Scale Sidewalk



## Matt319 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the N scale sidewalk by Bar Mills. The problem I have with it is that it never seems to lay flat. I was wondering if anybody uses something different for sidewalk that does not have that problem which you could recommend? Thank you!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Matt, I ran across a scenery article recently where something was recommended as great for a concrete platform. I'll see if I can locate it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Matt,

Look through these and see if you find something good:

http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/foru...alk&use_forum_scope=on&forum_scope=3681097934


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

For N Scale sidewalks I use Pastruct sidewalks they come in a sheet that I then I paint and break off in the length I need. Glue to my structure base and set.
FYI; I also use a base on all my structures. So then they are not the same level as the streets; they are higher just slightly. The bases are constructed from cardboard packing material.


----------

